# Good deal?



## nealjpage (Jun 28, 2006)

What's the thought?  Is this a good price?

http://medford.craigslist.org/for/175812899.html

Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2006)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> What's the thought? Is this a good price?
> 
> http://medford.craigslist.org/for/175812899.html
> 
> Thanks


 
Yeah, it's an ok price not knowing whether the camera is in functioning condition or if it needs a CLA. I've seen these advertised anywhere from $500 to $1500. 

Can you aks the guy if the camera functions alright and would he take it back if not?

Otherwise it's a good way to get into MF.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 29, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's an ok price not knowing whether the camera is in functioning condition or if it needs a CLA.



What's a CLA?:er:  i should know this one


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2006)

He he...  I shouldn't be that cryptic to start with.  CLA stands for clean, lube and adjust.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 29, 2006)

It might not matter--I sent an email to the sender and it got bounced back.  A scam, perhaps?


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2006)

Whoa!    It may not be a scam, but it certainly isn't a good sign.    Might want to keep looking.


----------

